# Mayday button -- bang or bust ?



## Sandpiper

I'm thinking about getting a new Fire -- HDX.  (Not like I need it.  Does that matter?)  Idea of the Mayday button caught my interest.  How's it workin'?  What kind of experiences have you had with it?  Good or bad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think that the Mayday button is designed for people who are having trouble using the device from the standpoint of the kinds of things that would be covered in the manual and things that can be fixed by restarting the device or changing settings.

In other words, Mayday is not a substitute for Customer Service.  They can't do all the things that CS can do; especially if it is something related to your account.  The problem I was having with my Special Offers was something that they couldn't handle and referred me to CS.  And they couldn't transfer me (not unexpectedly) so I had to call.

But if you can't figure out something on the device, they are there for you.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I have a feeling Mayday button would not be a big added feature for me.  If it's just help with something already in the manual -- look there (or ask here ).  Don't need new Fire thinking primarily of Mayday button.  

But if I do want it -- 7" or 8.9"?  I already have HD 8.9" for video viewing.


----------



## Ian Marks

From a functional standpoint the Mayday Button works remarkably well. You really do see and speak with a person in real time, albeit not the cute redheaded girl in the commercial. However, both times I've called the representatives were unable to help me with my problems (not that tech support did any better). On the other hand, if you have questions about how to buy stuff off of Amazon using your Kindle, I'm sure they could help you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I agree, the button works as advertised; you get a person within the about 15 seconds promised.  And the people I talked to (three of them) seemed to be very knowledgeable about the menu systems, etc, on the device.  I've no doubt that if you had a question about how to turn something on and off or about FreeTime or about using the Kindle App, for example, they would be able to help.  And I think that's their purpose.  Kind of a live version of the user's manual.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, Mayday is very good if you have a problem. Even if they can't resolve the problem, they can at least try to help you so easily by drawing on the screen to where to tap, even though you know this stuff already. It makes the experience more fun, more like someone is sitting there with you & pointing to this or that to tap on. You don't have to hold a phone in your hand while talking to CS. That's the best part. It's so cool to see the person you are talking to, unless they put you on hold, & you don't see them until they come back. Everything is sooooo much faster. My 8.9" HD is so slow in comparison. I have to wait a minute just for the carousal to repopulate. On the HDX, the color is eye popping. The words of the lyrics are fun....you don't need a reason. Get it. 

Oh, btw, I didn't have Amy, but I did have a cute guy with a nice sense of humor help me today. I made him laugh because I only had a few sips of coffee this morning before trying Mayday (not enough to wake me up) I had my earbuds plugged into the HDX, because of my problem with the sound. I wanted to be ready with everything in place, but I was too ready. When this guy came on, I could barely hear him, so I was shouting into my Fire, holding my face close to the Fire, "I can't hear you." Then, he talked. I repeated what I said. Then I looked down, saw the plug of my earbuds that was plugged into the device & quickly pulled it out. I could hear him. LOL! He just laughed with me. It was pretty funny. Thank God he could not see ME!


----------



## Sandpiper

Toby said:


> Sandpiper, Mayday is very good if you have a problem. Even if they can't resolve the problem, they can at least try to help you so easily by drawing on the screen to where to tap, even though you know this stuff already. It makes the experience more fun, more like someone is sitting there with you & pointing to this or that to tap on. You don't have to hold a phone in your hand while talking to CS. That's the best part. It's so cool to see the person you are talking to, unless they put you on hold, & you don't see them until they come back. Everything is sooooo much faster. My 8.9" HD is so slow in comparison. I have to wait a minute just for the carousal to repopulate. On the HDX, the color is eye popping. The words of the lyrics are fun....you don't need a reason. Get it.


Oh, Toby. You're an enabler. I think you may have talked me into HDX. Big one? Little one? Big one? Little one? I got Amazon's cover for my 8.9 HD just couple months ago when it was on sale. Will HDX fit in it? I suppose camera lens would be covered by it? I do like awake - asleep with the cover.


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, read my earlier post again. I edited it to include what happened to me today. I debated on telling this, but it was funny. 

I had planned on getting the larger HDX this year & wait until next year for the 7" one. I decided to cancel the larger one & get this smaller one, because I wanted to compare it to the iPad Mini, which does not have the retina screen. I also wanted the 7" to be truthful, for all the features & the lighter weight. I love the weight! It's so light! The picture is so wonderful watching a TV show, way above the 7" HD, I am wondering if I need the larger HDX, yet I know that I will most likely succumb, when I start reading all the reviews. Reasons - it's a lot lighter, processor should be faster, bigger for watching videos. Maybe better for reading my crochet books - pics/ diagrams fitting the screen better. Don't know yet. I have not had time to really test on the 7" HDX & compare to my other devices. Truth is, I want the larger size one too, but we shall see.   I do not regret ordering the 7" one in case you are leaning towards that 1. Otherwise, it's hard to tell you which size to get. 

I hope that I enabled you.....  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Toby

More thoughts. The Fire HD 7" was fine for watching videos, but I preferred watching on the 8.9 size. The Fire HDX 7" is so much better, I don't feel like I need a larger screen to watch the videos, like last year's model. I don't have the feeling that it's too small, which was 1 of the reasons for getting the larger size HD models.

I just got mine last Friday, so I have not had a lot of play time with it yet. I hope that I helped in some way.


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks, Toby.  At the moment I'm leaning towards 7".  Think on it overnight when I'm not sleeping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sandpiper said:


> Oh, Toby. You're an enabler. I think you may have talked me into HDX. Big one? Little one? Big one? Little one? I got Amazon's cover for my 8.9 HD just couple months ago when it was on sale. Will HDX fit in it? I suppose camera lens would be covered by it? I do like awake - asleep with the cover.


The design is different enough that the covers for last years HD models will NOT fit this years HDX models.

I do not know if it will fit this year's HD model. . . . I have the feeling that is more like the non-HD Fire from last year.


----------



## Sandpiper

Did you hear it? I hit the button -- Fire HDX 7"! I've got Prime. Paid the little extra for one-day delivery. I'll have it tomorrow. I have a Waterfield slip case from some past Kindle that _might_ just fit it. 

*ETA:* Five years to the day that I got delivery of my Kindle 1 (Halloween '0, I'll be getting my Fire HDX 7". Order says, "Shipping Now".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Did you hear it? I hit the button -- Fire HDX 7"! I've got Prime. Paid the little extra for one-day delivery. I'll have it tomorrow. I have a Waterfield slip case from some past Kindle that _might_ just fit it.
> 
> *ETA:* Five years to the day that I got delivery of my Kindle 1 (Halloween '0, I'll be getting my Fire HDX 7". Order says, "Shipping Now".


Woohoo, Sandpiper!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Yay, SandPiper, that's fantastic! I can't wait to see what you think. Tomorrow sure is a special day for you. That's so cool. I loved mine, but I had a sound problem defect, so I am getting my new replacement tomorrow as well. I can't wait. I really love this year's Fire so much more over previous generations.                          
Sorry about not remembering your cover question. The size of the Fire is just a little bit larger than the PW, so covers won't fit from last year. I tried to fit it in last year's roocase Fire HD 7" & Roocase PW cover & both don't fit, plus as had already been said, the design is different this year. Power buttons & volume buttons  on back of device. I just got a sleeve that was half off from amazon local. The deal may be still on, so check that out. Link for it must be in the accessory thread here. I also ordered amazon's cover, but it won't arrive until Nov 15. Before I saw the sleeve thing, I also ordered an origami roocase, like I have on the Fire HD. in case the amazon cover did not work, but that isn't going to arrive until sometime in Dec., yet it says preparing to ship. Something's wrong there.

OMG, my home team, the Red Sox, (baseball) just won the World Series!


----------



## Sandpiper

4:09 a.m. -- "out for delivery" via UPS.


----------



## sosha

What fun!

I have the 7" HDX now, and I think the MayDay button button is brilliant, albeit named poorly.  It's a great piece of immediate support for those who are new to the device.  And, I think it's one way of Bezos telling customers that all support isn't outsourced to a roomful of people reading from a script.

Enjoy the new baby!

Patty


----------



## Sandpiper

Veto drove up at 10:25 (CDST). I've been messin' with it. Is the Mayday button the Help / Question Mark app? Or where is it?

I do love it. Very happy I got the 7". A tablet and it's still so light weight. Fancier packaging than the Kindles. Neither of my old slip cases fit it. I can get it in one, but it is too snug. Have to get something. Have a feeling I'm gonna want to be carrying this thing with me. PW2 coming next week. FUN FUN FUN

*ETA:* I found it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you tap on the question mark app, you'll have the option to connect to Mayday by tapping the yellow Connect button.  Or, from anywhere on your device, you can swipe down from the top and tap on the Mayday icon, second from the right on the top row.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks, Betsy.  Didn't want to try Question Mark if it would connect and I didn't need them.  Didn't want to "cry wolf".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks, Betsy. Didn't want to try Question Mark if it would connect and I didn't need them. Didn't want to "cry wolf".


The question mark also leads you to the online user guide (you must have a connection to use) and to the phone and email contacts for customer service and feedback. And even if you swipe and tap "Mayday" you'll still come to the same place--and have the option to Connect (yellow button), view the user guide or contact Amazon.

(Just have a question ready if you want to test it. )

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Hooray sandpiper!


----------



## Sandpiper

Toby, did you get yours yet?  How's the new one working?


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, you have to download the latest update ro see the Myday button.

I'm the car coming home from work. I got it!! I had to leave for work right after, so it's still in the box at home. Will fill you in when I get the next opportunity. It's Halloween, so i'll have to squeeze in time here. I'm so excited!


----------



## Sandpiper

I can access Mayday in two places.  Fire does have latest update.  

Toby, I love this size Fire.  Thanks for recommending it.  I gotta get a case or sleeve so I can take with.  Have to go out for a few hours tomorrow.  Pretty much just sitting for hour - hour and a half.  Gotta find something to put it in so I can safely carry.


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, I am so happy that you like it so far. I still can not believe how light it is. Halloween is wrapping up now, with hundreds of children, teenagers, adults all coming to the door to get candy. It's almost 9:00 PM. While I was setting up my candy, my father, who is supposed to keep my dog from running out the door, opened up the outer box on my Fire, then without telling me, butchered the nice inner Fire box that holds the Fire. Apparently, he opened it from the sides, not cutting the paper seal at the top. I finally had to put scotch tape to hold it together.   I wanted to keep that box in good shape in case I needed to return this Fire or sell it in the future. Uggggggggg! I've hid my new Fire from him. I don't want him to turn it on by mistake. So no time left tonight to play with it. Tomorrow! 

I'm glad that you didn't need to update. When I first looked, the Fire said that I had the latest update, but it didn't. I checked again a little while later, & I was able to update the latest software. Apparently this update allowed me to see the Mayday button, which was not showing up before this update.

Let us know which cover/case you find. I did take my previous out naked in my handbag - BorsaBella.


----------



## Sandpiper

*Mayday! Mayday!* I just talked to Mayday Chris in Kentucky. Having a problem with Amazon's Calendar app. I have my two e-mail addresses set up and working. Did that a few hours ago. But when I tried to enter an event in the Calendar (never tried Calendar in either of my previous Fires), won't let me cuz I don't have a Calendar [e-mail] account. As I said, I have two working-on-the-Fire e-mail accounts and I've synced them. Chris put me on hold. Came back and said something about e-mail accounts have to work with Facebook / be connected with Facebook for Amazon's Calendar app to work. Huh I didn't want to get into that too much. I registered on Facebook only two weeks ago. Chris did give me $5 Amazon credit to buy a Calendar app. or whatever.

Toby or Betsy or anyone, have you used Calendar on this or other Fire?


----------



## Seamonkey

Congrats on the new Fire, Sandpiper!!  

I am not on FB and don't want to be forced onto it, but I use Calengoo on the Fire (original, and then the HD) and google calendar on my computer and they sync beautifully and I can update on the Fire without being on wifi, so I love that.  And if it doesn't work on the HDX that could almost be a deal breaker!

I need to grit my teeth and endure Time Warner CS and see if I can use their wifi hotspots and then need to decide if I can just do without the 4G.  I don't use it THAT much on my HD but there definitely are times when I do want access and don't have wifi, or at one hospital I frequent, getting their wifi agreement screen up is nigh unto impossible and hit and miss, mostly miss, so I need an alternate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> *Mayday! Mayday!* I just talked to Mayday Chris in Kentucky. Having a problem with Amazon's Calendar app. I have my two e-mail addresses set up and working. Did that a few hours ago. But when I tried to enter an event in the Calendar (never tried Calendar in either of my previous Fires), won't let me cuz I don't have a Calendar [e-mail] account. As I said, I have two working-on-the-Fire e-mail accounts and I've synced them. Chris put me on hold. Came back and said something about e-mail accounts have to work with Facebook / be connected with Facebook for Amazon's Calendar app to work. Huh I didn't want to get into that too much. I registered on Facebook only two weeks ago. Chris did give me $5 Amazon credit to buy a Calendar app. or whatever.
> 
> Toby or Betsy or anyone, have you used Calendar on this or other Fire?


OK, that's just wrong. The calendar has nothing to do with Facebook.(Edit to say you CAN sync with Facebook events, but that's entirely optional; I've never done it.) Are you sure Mayday Chris didn't say Gmail? Though you should be able to use the calendar as a stand-alone. Back in a sec...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper,

you should without a doubt be able to add an event.

What kind of email addresses are you using?  Gmail?  Your internet provider?

Have you tried restarting the device (hold the power button for about 30 seconds)?

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Toby said:


> While I was setting up my candy, my father, who is supposed to keep my dog from running out the door, opened up the outer box on my Fire, then without telling me, butchered the nice inner Fire box that holds the Fire. Apparently, he opened it from the sides, not cutting the paper seal at the top. I finally had to put scotch tape to hold it together.  I wanted to keep that box in good shape in case I needed to return this Fire or sell it in the future. Uggggggggg!


  Yikes!! He chopped up that nice fancier-than-usual box?? Ooooooh! (I was expecting same type box as last few Kindles have come in.) I already have my box nicely closed with little paper and plastic packing items in it and that box inside shipping box. It's ready to be put away in my storage closet. I sold my K1 here on KBoards, but kept the beautiful fancy packaging it came in.


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sandpiper,
> 
> you should without a doubt be able to add an event.
> 
> What kind of email addresses are you using? Gmail? Your internet provider?
> 
> Have you tried restarting the device (hold the power button for about 30 seconds)?
> 
> Betsy


My internet provider -- sbcglobal.net. I set up the e-mail on it few hours ago. I would think that was long ago enough for everything to sync? When I try to add an event into the Calendar, it says add Calendar account or try syncing. I did try syncing. Didn't help.

Haven't tried Reset. I'll try that now. Get same thing. This is message when I try to add an event in the Calendar:

No Calendars to Sync

You cannot add an event because you do not have a Calendar account or the calendar is not visible. Select Add Account to add a Calendar account. If you just added an account, wait for it to finish syncing and try again later, or select Cancel and make sure at least on calendar is visible.


----------



## Seamonkey

That might just be one of those times when it is best to just wait over night and hope it works..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> My internet provider -- sbcglobal.net. I set up the e-mail on it few hours ago. I would think that was long ago enough for everything to sync? When I try to add an event into the Calendar, it says add Calendar account or try syncing. I did try syncing. Didn't help.
> 
> Haven't tried Reset. I'll try that now. Get same thing. This is message when I try to add an event in the Calendar:
> 
> No Calendars to Sync
> 
> You cannot add an event because you do not have a Calendar account or the calendar is not visible. Select Add Account to add a Calendar account. If you just added an account, wait for it to finish syncing and try again later, or select Cancel and make sure at least on calendar is visible.


When you click on Add account, what happens?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I have a GMail account which does sync with an online calendar through google.  I've also got that syncing, from my main computer, with my Outlook calendar.

With the original Fire I did have to use Calengoo, previously suggested, to get my calendar on my Fire.  Again, it is my main Outlook calendar syncing with Google Calendar syncing with Calengoo on the Fire.

Starting with last year's HD, the integration was improved.  I no longer needed CalenGoo to sync. . . .just needed to set up my GMail account and click the box to sync the calendar and it worked fine.  Had the same experience with the HDX.


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When you click on Add account, what happens?


I get a screen to add an account. If I put one of my e-mail addresses in that is already entered for e-mail, it tells me duplicate account. It's all still happening this morning. Overnight charging didn't matter.

Looks like I need G-mail account to use the Calendar?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sandpiper said:


> I get a screen to add an account. If I put one of my e-mail addresses in that is already entered for e-mail, it tells me duplicate account. It's all still happening this morning. Overnight charging didn't matter.
> 
> Looks like I need G-mail account to use the Calendar?


Well, at least you need an account that has a calendar. . . especially if you want it to sync with something else. I know Google calendar can be made to sync with a lot of things, not sure about calendars on other servers like yahoo or hotmail.

But if you don't want to link anything up, you can just use a standalone app. This is a good one that has a basic calendar even though it's called "note pad"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's kind of weird.  The original calendar app couldn't sync with Google.  Now this one HAS to sync with something.  Which I think is kinda dumb.   And their help manual doesn't deal with this at all, only the email part of it.

Sandpiper, you could just get a Gmail account.  You don't have to actually use it for anything other than this. 

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy, I'll do that.  Or is it worth call to KCS?  Have to leave for the morning soon.  Deal with it later today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I doubt KCS will be able to do anything the May Day people couldn't.

But it is worth sending specific feedback that, while it's nice that the calendar can link up with Google, or whatever, it should also be able to work as a stand alone.

I expect it's a function of how they have things interacting -- I note there's also a 'contacts' that links up and I bet you can't just use it without some other on line contact db either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I really think it's a function of the app design.  I agree with Ann, that it's probably not something CS can change.  You can use the feedback in the app (tap on the blue question mark Help app, then "Phone & Email" and then "Feedback."  Email, Contacts and Calendar is one of the topics you can select from the drop down menu.  Enter your feedback and then you can give the feature a star rating.  Then tap send.  (You may have to tap on the "lower keyboard" icon in the side/bottom menu bar.)

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Will do that. I don't need the Calendar and Contacts on my Fire. Thought I'd put a few on there though. Have _everything_ on my Mac and iPhone.


----------



## mistyd107

How is the oragami cover do they lie flat?  is the removal of the fire easy?


----------



## Toby

Sorry that I can't help you on the calendar, Sandpiper. I've been using my iPads for syncing 


Yes, my father unfolded my nice, new box from the sides instead of cutting the tape off. Took out my Fire & left the accessories in the box. I still had to cut the tape off to take the accessories out.  Here, I sent back my nice, new unbroken box with my previous Fire. I could cry. I agree that this was a nicer box than previous ones.
Does
I'm typing on my new Fire, & the sound is still coming only out of 1 earbud. Does any 1 else have this problem? I don't want to return this Fire, unless I see other problems that persist.


----------



## Sandpiper

Toby said:


> I'm typing on my new Fire, & the sound is still coming only out of 1 earbud. Does any 1 else have this problem? I don't want to return this Fire, unless I see other problems that persist.


Some place on these boards, probably in this Fire area, I read about someone having the same problem. Don't remember what the outcome was. Do a search or look around.

I found what looks like a plenty good enough cover for the Fire on Amazon -- $6.99.  Leather at that price? We'll see. Mostly good reviews. i-BLASON Kindle Fire HDX 7 inch. (I've never used the link maker before. Can't get it to work tonight.) Get it Tuesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I found what looks like a plenty good enough cover for the Fire on Amazon -- $6.99.  Leather at that price? We'll see. Mostly good reviews. i-BLASON Kindle Fire HDX 7 inch. (I've never used the link maker before. Can't get it to work tonight.) Get it Tuesday.


Make sure you change the drop down menu on the left from "Kindle store" to "All" if you're looking for acccessories or apps. "Kindle Store" is only for ebooks.

The blue version of the i-BLASON is currently $4.95:

 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Re: the cover. . .which is sort of off topic, but someone asked.

I think the Origami cover is great. . . .there are two price points depending on whether you want leather or not.  I got the leather and I am very happy with it.

The HDX snugs into it with what feel like all over strong magnets.  And the cover closes with a magnet.  And the stand up system is really cunning -- though it does tend to make the front cover feel a bit floppy. But, really that's only while moving it.

When folded back, it snugs to the back with no slippage -- magnets again.

When set to make it stand up, it's very firm and steady.

FWIW, I wouldn't get one of the ones Betsy linked too -- it's just my aesthetic preference, but I don't like the front of the screen covered at all.  Also, while the credit card slot is nice, as is the hand strap, the SD card slot is useless, and the stand is only designed for landscape mode.  I am more likely to stand up the Fire in portrait mode for reading or Words With Friends.  (BTW, Betsy, your turn.  ) 

I acknowledge the price is right -- though I got one of those discount covers for something once before and you pretty much have to let it air for the first few days before the smell goes away.  Good choice of colors too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Some people like them; I linked to them as Sandpiper mentioned them.

I haven't gotten a cover at all for my HDX7 yet, but I've ordered the leather one for the 8.9".

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I ordered the black -- didn't care for their colors.  Good reviews for the most part.  The price is right if I want something different and better in the future.  I like the handstrap.  Don't care about the pockets.  If there is a "scent", I wonder if tucking a dryer sheet in it for a while will take care of that?  I'll try if necessary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mostly just letting PU leather air takes care of it over time...

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, that was me, who had the sound problem.    I am not returning this 1. 

I'm glad you are mentioning the covers. I'm still waiting for another 2 weeks for my amazon cover in citrine.


----------



## Sandpiper

I was going to set up gmail account this evening.  For some reason, looked in my 3X5 card file of passwords, etc.  I'd set up a gmail account long time ago.  Don't remember when.  Obviously, forgot about it.  Entered that in my Fire.  Calendar works!!  

I got $5 to use for apps or Kindle books from Mayday Chris yesterday for my trouble.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I was going to set up gmail account this evening. For some reason, looked in my 3X5 card file of passwords, etc. I'd set up a gmail account long time ago. Don't remember when. Obviously, forgot about it. Entered that in my Fire. Calendar works!!
> 
> I got $5 to use for apps or Kindle books from Mayday Chris yesterday for my trouble.


Yay, Sandpiper, and yay for the $5 credit!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, I got the sound to work. You can read it in the other thread, Fire Q & A.


----------



## Sandpiper

Upthread I said Chris in Kentucky (my first Mayday call) gave me a $5 credit cuz he said my problem couldn't be fixed.  (Wrong.)  His e-mail about the credit said I didn't have to do anything when I used it.  Could only use it for Kindle books and the like.  That's fine.  No coupon code or anything in the e-mail.  Bought a book last night.  Got invoice this morning.  Guess what?!  Yeah, right.  No $5 discount.  I'll be calling KCS.  Chris in Kentucky was totally worthless.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I talked with Brian yesterday about an audiobook issue.  He was very friendly and helpful and even called me on the phone when it got to the point where the next step in troublehooting was going to be doing a restart on the device -- which would lose the MayDay collection.  And the problem was completely solved.


----------



## Sandpiper

I called KCS.  My mistake.  The book I bought wasn't sold by Amazon so the $5 didn't apply.  It will automatically apply when I buy a book sold by Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sandpiper said:


> I called KCS. My mistake. The book I bought wasn't sold by Amazon so the $5 didn't apply. It will automatically apply when I buy a book sold by Amazon.


Yeah. . . that's pretty standard for promotional credits. They're different to just having a GC balance.


----------



## Sandpiper

Going back to Amazon's page for the book, the publisher's name was right there in front of me when I clicked to buy it yet . . . .  I thought if a book was sold by an entity other than Amazon, it would be more prominent on the screen.  I didn't read small print.    I still want the book, but was just expecting $5 less.


----------



## Toby

Same thing happened to me. I thought all kindle books sold at amazon were amazon books. LOL! Not! I did not know that publishers other than amazon meant it was not amazon. I had gotten an email back from CS that explained this very clearly, so I appreciate the CS rep for taking the time to email me back with exactly why my credit didn't apply to the kindle book. I am not exactly happy with this, but I figured that at some point I would end up using the credit, & I did. I ended up applying the $70 credit to the Fire HDX 7" wifi & 4G, which btw, expected delivery is 2 weeks away!


----------

